# My Schwinn Cycle Truck



## francisco (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## francisco (Mar 10, 2016)

Restaured, mesinger Deluxe B-1, handlebar Torrington 24" Wide, date AS-41 (crank), headbadge Cycle Truck, pedals Torrington #10 (made in U.S.A.), front hub Eclipse Elmira, rear hub Morrow, spock Torrington -,'- and Gillete (special service) made in U.S.A., heavy duty ballons.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice, welcome to the CABE...


----------



## francisco (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks!!!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, welcome! Very nice CT!


----------



## REC (Mar 23, 2016)

Super nice job! Love black ones.... The wheels are GORGEOUS! I have painted ones... so far.

REC


----------

